# Shakespeare Tidewater Rod/Reel Combos



## jd (May 6, 2008)

Has anyone ever purchased and used one of these rod/reel combos. They are sold at Wal-Mart for about $60. I'm looking for an additional "inexpensive" rod/reel for trolling, bottom, and shark (in the bay). I'll leave it at that and see what you guys think! Thanks.



Any thoughts? 



SHAKESPEARE Tidewater T20L Reel w/6'6" Med/Hvy Rod



http://fishingreelworld.com/pro1204612.html


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I bought one b/c I didn't want my 9 yr old nephew using any of my good setups, plus he needed a level wind. For what I bought it for, that thing has been a champ. Haven't brought up any massive grouper with it, but for snapper and trigger, bottom fishing around the pass and bay, that thing has been great. I've definitely gotten my $60 worth out of it.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't have that combo but I break things and the ceramic on many of my old rods was getting busted everytime I turned around. I bought that cheapo tidewater with the metal eyes for the boat, didn't really need casting eyes so it was all good, used that thing for 2 years before I snapped it doing something stupid enough not to be mentioned here.  I thought it was a really good rod for the price.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Great for snapper, mingo and trigger as mentioned. I used mine also around the bouys when targeting spanish and SMALL kings. 

My gears stripped when I caught 3 undersized AJ's back to back to back with it though. Not built for the strong fighters. 3' shark should not do damage to it though. 

I liked mine also, light weight. They were a lot less expensive just 4 years ago though. Good starter combo though. I really wouldn't fish it on the edge though unless you are dropping a mingo rig down. You may get up one just keeper grouper but I will be willing to bet that the reel is on its last legs after that. 

The gears actually held up. It was the thing that guides the line that went KAPOO.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

I bought 2 of those reels and put them on 2 Penn helicopter rods for my boys to use offshore just for there size.They have held up very well , I lubricate them all the way every season and level wind and drag , gears and all are in good shape.They have caught everything from small snapper to 4' blacktips with no problem.They are now on 5' roddy rods I got from Half hitch, and have been useing them for trolling, so far so good.Like the other guy they were bought to keep the kids off my good stuff, but am very pleased over all with them.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

ive got a tidewater reel ,bought it for trolley fishing of gulf stae pier then ivan came ,been using it offshore for three years . ive had no problems .my son caught his biggest fish to date on it a 25- 30lb red fish last sat.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

bought one for my oldest son last year, for the same reason as everyone else, and he has caught plenty of snapper, trigger, and redfish with it, and have had no problems with it. good buy in my opinion. I did catch a decent size king with it one day as I was reeling in his line to check the bait, and it held up good.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

wow yall's have held up better than mine i got mine and after 3 trips the longest being like 6 hours it broke. it wont reel in line now and has no drag.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I had 2, one blew up on an undersized trigger and the other on a snapper, both on the first trip. This was just when I got into offshore. Go on ebay or on this forum and find a Penn 3/0 or 309 for $40-50 and it will last you forever.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>I had 2, one blew up on an undersized trigger and the other on a snapper, both on the first trip. This was just when I got into offshore. Go on ebay or on this forum and find a Penn 3/0 or 309 for $40-50 and it will last you forever</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


listen to this. it will save u money in the long run. mine never even caught a fish before it just stopped working. one trip surf fishing about 20 minutes, then one trip to the pier about 4 hours, then one trip trolling in the pass about 6 hours and it was done.


----------



## jd (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I had two of them in the past and they were junk to me. THe drag sucked. Couldnt get a decent size fish to come in cause you could only put 20lbs of drag on him. THe little star to tighten the drag was made out of plastic and would break apart and be useless at the most inopertune time. I Think I still have one in the shed if you want it. Pieces of garbage in my opinion. Better off spending a little more and getting something that will last you a life time that saving a few bucks and being pissed off on the water when it fails you.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *sniper (7/7/2008)*I had two of them in the past and they were junk to me. THe drag sucked. Couldnt get a decent size fish to come in cause you could only put 20lbs of drag on him. THe little star to tighten the drag was made out of plastic and would break apart and be useless at the most inopertune time. I Think I still have one in the shed if you want it. Pieces of garbage in my opinion. Better off spending a little more and getting something that will last you a life time that saving a few bucks and being pissed off on the water when it fails you.


I'll take it if you are giving it away. I need some 12 mile and closer equipment.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

let me dig them out of the garage and they are yours murph


----------

